# Tips on building a mouse breeding rack



## SARGE07 (Sep 16, 2008)

I going to build me a mouse breeding rack just wondered if anyone has any tips or pictures of your own home made rack. Or any useful links. Thanks :notworthy:


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

You might have to go back a little bit but there should be some in the habitat help section


----------



## SARGE07 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks if you see one before me give us a shout i can never see things even when they right in front of me


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

SARGE07 said:


> Thanks if you see one before me give us a shout i can never see things even when they right in front of me


You should have gone to specsavers


----------

